# Ivermectin



## KatsMeowTree (Jan 3, 2006)

I have some rabbits that I seem to be unable to cure from getting ear mites. I treat them with olive oil or mite drops and they just keep coming back. I've heard that you can give them Ivermec injections but it costs about $36 for a bottle of it. Also, Iwas told that cat "revolution" works. . does any body know anything about this? Also, horse wormer has Ivermec in it. . it's like 1.9%,would this work for mites too or just for worms? I honestly don't know, I've always used the oils and it doesn't seem to be working right now.

Kat


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 3, 2006)

I use the Ivermectin paste, for horses, wheneverI suspect a mite outbreak. I just put a dollup of it on theirfoot and repeat every 10 days....total of 3 applications.


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jan 4, 2006)

Is this similar to the paste I mentionedearlier? What I was looking at was about $12 a tube, does that soundright? I know I had some for worming but it seems to have disappearedwhen we decided to clean this fall. . hmmmm...

Kat


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 4, 2006)

I know you should consult your vet on this one. Too much can prove fatal.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jan 4, 2006)

I forget what my vet gave me for my 4 rabbitsear mites. It was 4 injections I did myself. It wasnot that much. See about getting it and doing the injectionsyourself, it is easy to do.

Ed


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jan 4, 2006)

*KatsMeowTree wrote:*


> Also, I was told that cat "revolution" works. .does any body know anything about this?




I had an older buck die from Revolution. It was really, really notgood--basically a nasty chemical burn that took the skin and fur offthe entire right shoulder, followed by some kind of cancer in the neckarea (probably lymph nodes). I don't know about the inside-the-earmites, as I've never dealt with those, but for the kind that make thefur fall out just at the base of the ear--cat flea powder is excellent.Two treatments a week apart usually does the trick.

Rose


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jan 4, 2006)

I wasn't planning on using the Revolution ifanyone hadn't heard anything about it, I won't now. I found myIvermectin Paste (hahaha. . it was right where it was supposed to be!)

We don't have any rabbit savy vets around and I usually know how totreat anything we run into; but I want something a little strongerright now. I do know how to give injections because we have to in 4-H,plus my mom is a nurse so we don't have any problems with that. I justwanted to make sure the paste would work for ear mites????

Kat


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 5, 2006)

*dootsmom wrote: *


> Iuse the Ivermectin paste, for horses, whenever I suspect a miteoutbreak. I just put a dollup of it on their foot and repeatevery 10 days....total of 3 applications.


I have the ivermectin injectable, left over from when I had aproblem with a guinea pig. I was told to put it directly on their skinas well. Have you heard of that? I have a hedgehog I suspect of havingmites, and am going to treat her, but I am checking out info first.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 5, 2006)

I think the problem you are having here is that you are not killing all of the stages of the mites. 

I believe that Ivermectin only kills once stage of the mites andtherefore you need to go a program as long as their lifecycle is toensure all stages of the mites are killed.

So say Iver. only kills adults .. you give the shot and it kills allthe adults but the eggs that were layed hatch and you have your sameproblem all over again. 

I cant suggest what the actual timing of the program would be, but youmay have to do like injections once a week for a month or something ofthat nature. I would get in touch with a vet to schedule a program, orif someone else has put their rabbit on a program to let you know! 

Goodluck!


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jan 5, 2006)

I also thought of the "life cycle" idea of it. Ithink once a week for about three weeks and the oil after that shouldclear it up completely . .


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 5, 2006)

Ivermectin can be injected sub cutaneously (right under the skin - NOT into muscle) or given by mouth.
Dosage for injection is 1/10 of a cc for a 5 to 10 lb rabbit, and is the most effective.
Dosage by mouth is 4/10 of a cc (takes a little more)
I had not heard that it could be applied directly to the skin... so that would take some research.

The Mite eggs take 10 to 13 days to hatch, so if you give theIvermectin every 12th or 13th day for 3 weeks, all adult mites and eggsthat hatch will be killed.
The eggs can live off a host for up to a week - so if you treat therabbit, but don't disenfect his living area, they will most likely bere infected.
That is my knowlege of Ivemectin!
Been there - done that! As recently as November with my poor Nick who had Fur Mites.
Poor Maggie had to be treated too (even though she had no symptoms of them) because she lives with him.
But they are both fine now!


----------



## ElReyLionheads (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope this link will work ok...I like this dosage calculator a lot:

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

I found it on this webpage when I was searching one day:

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#vetvis


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you all. I think that I will continue witha this schedule: Olive Oil and cleaning for 3 days then every third dayfor a week after I can not see more, then the Ivermectin Paste aboutevery 12 days. The problem is that the couple are 4-6 years old and soI'm afraid to use anything too strong on them.


----------



## Kricket (Jan 6, 2006)

Dutch rabbits have been known to have a wicked reaction to Ivermectin. Be careful.


----------



## JimD (Jan 6, 2006)

*Kricket wrote:*


> Dutch rabbits have been known to have a wicked reaction toIvermectin. Be careful.


I bumped Buck's thread about his experince with this issue.

~JimD


----------



## Debbie42960 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello,

I just had to ask about the Ivermectin injections. Our 17 lb. 2 year old flemish giant has fur mites according to the vet. He contracted them in July but we didn't find out until the beginning of September after his breeder who was housesitting him for us told us her bunnies were treated for mites! Ugh...

Long story short, we had him injection at the vets with Ivermectin 3 times 2 weeks apart and we cleaned his hutch with a mixture of water and bleach and warm water and all his bowls, etc. and we tossed away all his food, hay and straw right after the shots so he wasn't re-infected. The Vet said to give him one more shot next week to be his fourth one. This morning we noticed that the mites, we believe, have returned! His fur has a lot of dandruff and you can just pull out his fur from his skin..ugh! The shots didn't work...what happened? The whole reason for the series of shots was to kill the stages of the mites and eggs as they hatched. The breeder told us to give a pea size dose of Ivermectin Horse Warmer paste to the bunny in his mouth...we were told this is poison and is dangerous for him. What do we do now? The Pet Store is telling us use a cat flea and tick powder for the bunny and the cage and the Vet is telling us to now try Revolution! HELP! Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 5, 2012)

When I had my rabbitry all of my rabbits got dosed with Ivermectin every 6 months. The dose was .1cc per pound of body weight. They got it in their mouths. When we got ear mites we just put some baby oil in their ears and the rabbits were good to go. If your rabbit has fur mites you might want to try putting some baby oil on the rabbit. You could do the same thing with the ivermectin. You can get it at any feed store. I bought a 30cc bottle for ~$30. (I am not 100% sure on how big the bottle was, all I know is that it lasted over 4 years before I lost it). I would not pay a vet to do something that you can do yourself for MUCH cheeper.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 5, 2012)

This is a very old topic that's been bumped up. If you're working with a vet, I would stick to their advice regarding the dosing of ivermectin. Did your vet do a skin scraping to confirm what kind of mites you're dealing with? 
I definitely wouldn't follow the pet store's advice here as I know that not all parasiticides that are safe for cats are safe for rabbits.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't remember where on this site it's at, but there's a lot of stuff about revolution being incredibly safe for bunnies... other similar stuff like frontline is incredibly dangerous, but revolution is safe.


----------

